# Humm trouble in nugget fuzz



## EdJ (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello,
i just completed a nugget fuzz and it gives a slightly gated,low battery,slightly sputtering fuzz sound.
The pedal is without humm this way.
When i turn the bias further clockwise the fuzz opens up and sounds fantastic but there it also introduces a horrible humm.
Is there something i can do about that humm?
Could there be something wrong with transistors 4 and/or 5?

thanks in advance,EdJ


----------



## EdJ (Apr 7, 2020)

I know it sounds a bit like,I ve bought a telecaster and now i want to sound it like a Les Paul but the sounds you get with the trimpot wider open are simply beautiful.I would be very glad if someone could tell me if the humm is normal or did i make a mistake and or used a bad component.Would,for instance,expirimenting with lower gain transistors mak sense?Thank you for your time!


----------



## EdJ (Apr 15, 2020)

Can someone please open up his or her nugget fuzz and turn the trimpot to the right?Does it humm?Thank you in advance,Ed


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Apr 15, 2020)

That’s normal. Replace the trimpot with a regular potentiometer and mount it externally, now you have an NG3.


----------



## EdJ (Apr 15, 2020)

And the humm will be gone then?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Apr 16, 2020)

It will hum when you have the drive and bias pots above 12. That is normal for this circuit. Just find your setting.


----------



## EdJ (Apr 16, 2020)

ok,thank you very much!


----------



## brandonmarsella (Jun 19, 2021)

Anyone else have this issue?? I have the same thing and it happens even when the drive is all the way down.


----------

